# Selling stuff - location



## MartinD (Oct 1, 2015)

So, after the sale, I have quite a bit of hardware to sell on. Some of it decent, some of it older. It's spread across multiple locations though, mainly Newcastle and Manchester in the UK. 

I can't decide if I should sell it from where it is or collect it all from both DC's, keep it in the office up here and sell it from there via postage. 

What do you reckon is the best idea?


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 1, 2015)

Sell it all to me*

*Cheaply ofcourse


----------



## MartinD (Oct 1, 2015)

It's all in the UK apart from some stuff in the US that I won't be selling as yet.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 1, 2015)

@MartinD How long do you think before you start selling the stuff in the US?


----------



## MartinD (Oct 1, 2015)

Honestly no idea. Only have an old q6600 there that's unused atm.


----------



## HostPuma (Oct 1, 2015)

You can try posting on web hosting forums and even EBay!


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd leave it in their location(s) and make the buyer(s) pay their own shipping and de-racking / etc fees. That and depending on where it's located someone may want to keep it there and continue colocating in that same DC.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 2, 2015)

Leave it in the locations and post a list on here or Lowendtalk... much less hassle all around.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 2, 2015)

> You can try posting on web hosting forums and even EBay!



Signature spamming on an Administrators thread. Today, you win the Internet for best WTF moment. Not the sharpest tool in the box huh?


----------



## MartinD (Oct 2, 2015)

> I'd leave it in their location(s) and make the buyer(s) pay their own shipping and de-racking / etc fees. That and depending on where it's located someone may want to keep it there and continue colocating in that same DC.



I'll need to derack anyway as I'm closing those locations - not gonna pay for a rack/colo on hardware that's just sitting there


----------



## rds100 (Oct 2, 2015)

I'd say pick it up, get all the systems to your place, inspect them, clear data on the HDDs, etc.

Then you can sell - maybe whole systems, maybe parts.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 2, 2015)

That's what I was thinking. Gonna need a bigger office!


----------



## d2d4j (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi martind

I hope you don't mind but I think we first met on IW forum. 

Where are you in uk

I guess somewhere close to Manchester and Newcastle but if your a long distance away, maybe we could work out a deal, I'm in leeds and have office/storage 

It's just a thought but like I said, guess your close to DCs

Many thanks

John


----------



## MartinD (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the offer but I'll just load it all in to the back of the car and bring it back up to Edinburgh - would be easier that way


----------



## d2d4j (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi martind

Many thanks, I'll keep an eye out for any lists you may put on here

Many thanks

John


----------



## Geek (Oct 2, 2015)

Keep me in mind good sir!  
Actually, there's been an increased request for my presence in the UK, namely:

- Brixton
- Kilburn
- Walthamstow
- Leicester
- Birmingham

I've barely been able to research any UK facilities, yet.  Keep thinking that w/o remote hands I should maybe rent vs. colo in this case.  Still early on (just started the outline last month).  Shout at me when you've got all the kit sorted.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 2, 2015)

Was just about to start compiling a list... no idea on prices though!


----------



## HostPuma (Oct 2, 2015)

MartinD said:


> HostPuma said:
> 
> 
> > You can try posting on web hosting forums and even EBay!
> ...


For someone who joined a month ago and hardly made 11 posts, I must be the laziest spammer ever!

Anyway, maybe its a low quality post but calling it spam is a bit harsh!

But hey, at least I won something


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 4, 2015)

I was thinking.. I could use a UK server for a project i'm working on. (non-hosting related) 

So once you have that list ready send it over to me.


----------

